# who do you look like ???



## Pascal (Jul 28, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

Very interesting! I can see how you look like both! Very beautiful!

I have been told many times that I look like Julia Roberts, more so when I had long, curly hair. I cut it just below my shoulders and it's lost some curl since my teens so I blow-dry it straight now.

Cute thread!!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_Very interesting! I can see how you look like both! Very beautiful!

I have been told many times that I look like Julia Roberts, more so when I had long, curly hair. I cut it just below my shoulders and it's lost some curl since my teens so I blow-dry it straight now.

Cute thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Julia Roberts is very pretty, I bet your prettier then her though...


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

madonna.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_madonna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Oh Madonna oh la la 




yeah I can see that in you too


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

not as much now that she's kind of aged and hardened but back when she was younger. anytime anyone suggests anything different my brother argues day and night.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been told several times i look like avril lavigne.  Hey does anyone remember the link to that site that compares your face with celebs?


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 28, 2006)

for some reason i alwaaayyys get queen latifah


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 28, 2006)

here it is: 
http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...ecognition.php


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

that program gives me vivien leigh and xtina aguilera over and over again.


----------



## lightnlovly (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_for some reason i alwaaayyys get queen latifah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hear that too, although I don't see that!!  Or Mariah Carey (whom I can't stand lol).  I think it's just the light skin heehee


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jul 28, 2006)

when i was in HS i was nicknamed "Drew" (barrymore). i also got Winona Ryder b/c of my pixie hair. 
now i get random people like a young ellen barkin, and natasha gregson wagner and usually Audrey Hepburn <--all time fave compliment!!





Here's the most recent pic taken of me, this past tuesday for the bf's bday! my hair's in a ponytail, but it's just above shoulder length. i'm growing it out.





sorry it's so big.
you tell me who i look like?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_madonna. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lol! A couple weeks ago I was like "Holy s _ _ _ mom, doesn't she look like a young Madonna?" She totally agreed.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_here it is: 
http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...ecognition.php_

 
That stupid thing always compares me to Asian celebrities. I just can't see the resemblance.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_Lol! A couple weeks ago I was like "Holy s _ _ _ mom, doesn't she look like a young Madonna?" She totally agreed._

 
high cheekbones 
prominent browbone
gap between front teeth
the nose
and shape of the eyes.
if I did my eyebrows like hers it'd be a ringer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are times it's quite startling to me.


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_here it is: 
http://www.myheritage.com/FP/Company...ecognition.php_

 
the first person this thing generated for me was Natalie Imbruglia. I really just LOLed i almost peed myself. AND BEYONCE. YESSS!!!!!!

I dont get told that i look like anybody alot, some of the girls on the board tell me I look like Mally Roncal and someone i use to work with said i looked like the asian girl from Americal Idol like 3 cycles ago. I dont watch it so I dont know!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 28, 2006)

I got Rachel Leigh Cook in the face match


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.specktra.net./showthread.php?t=31420

I get Bridget Fonda, Grace Kelly, the Olsen twins and Beverly Mitchell. Ya know, the girl from 7th Heaven. Anyways, you be the judge.


----------



## MeganGMcD (Jul 28, 2006)

Lindsay Lohan?! WTF? lol


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 28, 2006)

jeeeea okay this thing [email protected]!!!! lol  
Jennifer Lopez, Tori Amos, Scarlett Johansson, Drew Barrymore,Farrah Fawcett,Kate Hudson.. Ahhhh lol Shakira, Carmen Electra, Heather Locklear,Mariah Carey.... Sure thing buddy lol i cracked up when i seen this ............lol


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

LOL! That thing does lie. It said I looked like some Asian girl. Anyhoo, when I was skinny. LOL I used to have really short hair, people used to say I looked like Jada Pinkett. Some people now have said Alicia Keys and Tamia. I dont' see it.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_LOL! That thing does lie. It said I looked like some Asian girl. Anyhoo, when I was skinny. LOL I used to have really short hair, people used to say I looked like Jada Pinkett. Some people now have said Alicia Keys and Tamia. I dont' see it._

 
I totally see Alicia Keys! In fact, I often look at your avatar and think you two look alike


----------



## user79 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've heard a lot of Ashlee Simpson comparisons...






Here is me...






And a few people on here and on another forum have also said Kate Moss from the face, although I'm not sure I see it.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I totally see Alicia Keys! In fact, I often look at your avatar and think you two look alike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree I always thought ISLAND GIRL looks like Alicia Keys too...


----------



## Raerae (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_LOL! That thing does lie. It said I looked like some Asian girl. Anyhoo, when I was skinny. LOL I used to have really short hair, people used to say I looked like Jada Pinkett. Some people now have said Alicia Keys and Tamia. I dont' see it._

 
Braid 1/2 of your head and take a pic heheh


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks ya'll. Hee Hee...here is a pic I kinda braided my hair. LOL I was experimenting with my hair.












LOL...Can't really see my face good.


----------



## Raerae (Jul 28, 2006)

+




=





LOL...  Couldn't resist


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL! That's funny.


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_I agree I always thought ISLAND GIRL looks like Alicia Keys too..._

 

Me too!!

And MissChevious....OMG...you TOTALLY look like Ashlee!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

(accidental double post, sorry!)


----------



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

Island Girl definitely looks like Alicia Keys! Wow!

I have gotten "redheaded Claire Danes" before...don't really agree with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





One of my friends thinks I look like Jenny Lewis, the singer...





I think it's just because we both have red hair and bangs. But, just for fun, I made her my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and this is me...


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Thanks ya'll. Hee Hee...here is a pic I kinda braided my hair. LOL I was experimenting with my hair.












LOL...Can't really see my face good._

 

 i want my hair did.... lol


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 
_I agree I always thought ISLAND GIRL looks like Alicia Keys too..._

 
i see it too!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Thanks ya'll. Hee Hee...here is a pic I kinda braided my hair. LOL I was experimenting with my hair.












LOL...Can't really see my face good._

 
you totaly look like her! with ot witout the braids! especialy the avatar pic, even the same smile


----------



## Raerae (Jul 30, 2006)

I got Shannon Elizabeth...  Guess she's the girlie from American Pie...

Was so funny, i googled her name to get a better photo, and like all the photoes were neked.

Maybe facially a stretch, but by no means body wise lol...


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 30, 2006)

I get Gabrielle Union all the time, lmao - Not even! I had her picture as my display picture on msn the other day, and a guy I've known for years was like " Nice picture! I thought you gave up modeling after the baby." I was like Ummmm.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_i want my hair did.... lol_

 
Girl, I don't do huurrr! LOL That was a experiment! 

THanks everybody, I really can't see it. But I'll take it!LOL


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rockell* 
_Island Girl definitely looks like Alicia Keys! Wow!

I have gotten "redheaded Claire Danes" before...don't really agree with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





One of my friends thinks I look like Jenny Lewis, the singer...





I think it's just because we both have red hair and bangs. But, just for fun, I made her my avatar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and this is me...




_

 

I think you do look like that Jenny Lewis girl


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_when i was in HS i was nicknamed "Drew" (barrymore). i also got Winona Ryder b/c of my pixie hair. 
now i get random people like a young ellen barkin, and natasha gregson wagner and usually Audrey Hepburn <--all time fave compliment!!





Here's the most recent pic taken of me, this past tuesday for the bf's bday! my hair's in a ponytail, but it's just above shoulder length. i'm growing it out.





sorry it's so big.
you tell me who i look like?_

 
You do favor Ellen Barken.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_










LOL...  Couldn't resist_

 
I see it.  And you know if think you look like a Tamia twin.


----------

